# Intel core i5 processor + Intel MotherBoard DH55TC supported Operating Systems



## dkverma87 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello every one,

I just want to know that the combination of 'Intel DH55TC (Mother Board) and Intel core i5 processor family' can run 32 bit OS (eg. Windows XP) or not ???


Please list all supported OS if possible.

Thanking you in advance....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 16, 2010)

Yup you can run 32bit OS-es. You'll be able to run all the OS-es except OS-X(that too possible with iAtkos or iDeneb)


----------



## TheHumanBot (Mar 17, 2010)

you have such good config pc so 
i think you should try iDeneb its awesome.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 17, 2010)

dkverma87 said:


> Hello every one,
> I just want to know that the combination of 'Intel DH55TC (Mother Board) and Intel core i5 processor family' can run 32 bit OS (eg. Windows XP) or not ???



yes u can use 32bit & also 64-Bit OS in it...


----------

